
Hype Driven Development - clifanatic
https://blog.daftcode.pl/hype-driven-development-3469fc2e9b22#.fbbf28lpf
======
clifanatic
What seems to underly all of these hype curves is a fundamental belief that
software development is easy to trivial, and the programmers are just lazy
whiners: we just have to find the right management techniques. As far as I can
tell, this belief is the only constant in software.

